# Wer kennt diesen Fisch???



## Ansgar (19. März 2007)

Moin,

na, da habe ich doch neulich mal einen echt komischen Fisch gefangen. Dachte erst es waere (wie schon so oft) ein Stachelrochen, der mir da an den Haken gegangen ist. 

Beim naeheren Hinsehen sah das Teil aber ganz anders aus.

So einen komischen Fisch habe ich noch nie gefangen. Bin mir ziemlich sicher, dass es ein Rochen ist, aufgrund der Farbe und der Hautstruktur sowie des Flossenaufbaus.
Allerdings ist der Fisch ja oval mit gerader Frontpartie?
Und dann hatte der nur so ganz kleine Augen(? Oder was sind diese Knubbel?) und hinter den Augen(?) so komische Duesen aus denen er Wasser rausgespritzt hat??
Und was ist das fuer ein komischer Schwanz - sieht fast aus wie abgeschnitten??
Und das Teil ist so komisch gewoelbt??

Also, ich bin echt perplex - und in meinem Bestimmungsbuch habe ich das Ding auch nicht gefunden...

Also ich habe ja schon einige hundert Fischarten gefangen, aber das Ding - ich weiss es echt nicht...

Vielleicht habe ich ja eine neue Fischart entdeckt, so wie mit den Ameisen bei Bill Bryson :vik:  (versteht nur, wer das Buch gelesen hat).

Also - wer kann mir mit der Bestimmung weiterhelfen?

Vielen Dank vorab
All the best
Ansgar

PS: gebissen hat das Ding auf nen Twister an der leichten Spinnrute...


----------



## GEuwe (20. März 2007)

*AW: Wer kennt diesen Fisch???*

ne ne das ist kein rochen  es istglaube ich ein urzeitlicher krebs


----------



## Big Fins (20. März 2007)

*AW: Wer kennt diesen Fisch???*

Noch nie gesehen. 
Falls Du den entdeckt hast, darfst Du ihn ja benennen, mußt ihn aber erstmal "nicht" finden. Also, ab in Alkohol damit und dann zur Universität, jedenfalls mit einem Foto, viel Glück.


----------



## Brassenwürger (20. März 2007)

*AW: Wer kennt diesen Fisch???*

Das ist zweifellos ein Rochen! Aber was für einer? Der Form nach würde ich ihn für eine Art Zitterrochen halten. Hast du zufällig eine geballert gekriegt? Der fehlende Schwanz dürfte auf einen Unfall zurückzuführen sein.


----------



## tamandua (20. März 2007)

*AW: Wer kennt diesen Fisch???*

Nach einer schnellen und groben Bestimmung mittels Fishbase tippe ich auf einen verstümmelten _Narke japonica _, ein Zitterrochen, der offenbar auch an Australiens Küsten vorkommt. Da wurde er ja auch gefangen, nehme ich an?
Der Eintrag bei fishbase ist hier zu finden.


----------



## Ansgar (20. März 2007)

*AW: Wer kennt diesen Fisch???*

Moinsen,

das geht ja fix hier :q 

Ein Krebs??? Hahaha, das ist ein guter Witz :q :q :q Na, das waer ja noch geiler, ne unbekannte Krebsart! :q :q 
Allerdings muss ich zugeben, er sieht ein bisschen so aus wie diese grossen Dinger, die man in den USA am Strand findet - weiss gerade nicht mehr wie die heissen...

Ist denke ich ein Rochen - aber das mit dem japanischen Zitterrochen kommt nicht hin... Der ist doch ganz anders geformt ... 

Geschockt hat er mich nicht - da ich ihn natuerlich nicht angefasst habe (alte Australische Weisheit: In Australien ist alles toedlich (ja - wurde in OZ gefangen)). Sah aber auch nicht "shocking" aus... 

Da ich ihn zurueck gesetzt habe (so wie ca 80% dessen was ich fange) kann ich ihn nicht mehr einlegen und verschicken - the pix will have to do... ) 

Also, all the best
Ansgar

PS: Mail ist auch raus an die Macher von Fishbase, mit Bitte um Aufklaerung - aber ich denke, die kennen auch nicht jeden Fisch. Also, wer weiss was?


----------



## Big Fins (20. März 2007)

*AW: Wer kennt diesen Fisch???*

Hi tamandua, der bei Fishbase sieht sehr ähnlich, das stimmt.
Es gibt aber deutliche Unterschiede, zB bei den hinteren "Afterflossen".
Beim _   Japanese sleeper ray _sind sie sehr eckig geformt, bei Ansgars "Rochen" aber sehr oval. Die Rückenflosse, scheint auch zweigeteilt zu sein, beim Japanese sleeper Ray ist sie nur einteilig.


----------



## tamandua (20. März 2007)

*AW: Wer kennt diesen Fisch???*



plaa Sawai schrieb:


> Hi tamandua, der bei Fishbase sieht sehr ähnlich, das stimmt.
> Es gibt aber deutliche Unterschiede, zB bei den hinteren "Afterflossen".
> Beim _   Japanese sleeper ray _sind sie sehr eckig geformt, bei Ansgars "Rochen" aber sehr oval. Die Rückenflosse, scheint auch zweigeteilt zu sein, beim Japanese sleeper Ray ist sie nur einteilig.



Schon richtig, jetzt wo du es sagst...
Allerdings scheint die Variabiltät bei _Narke japonica_ recht groß zu sein. Hier zum Beispiel ist ein Exemplar mit deutlich runder anmutenden Afterflossen und ohne Einbuchtung am Kopf abgebildet. 
Die Gliederung und Form der Rückenflosse würde ich nur bedingt als Bestimmungsmerkmal heranziehen wollen, da sie im Zuge des offensichtlich erlittenen Unfalls in Mitleidenschaft gezogen worden sein kann. Stutzig macht mich eher der Ansatz der Rückenflosse...Das passt nicht so recht zu _Narke japonica. 
_Auf die genaue Art will ich mich nicht festlegen (obwohl ich nach wie vor zu N. japonica tendiere),  fast sicher jedoch bin ich mir, dass es sich hier um einen Zitterrochen handelt. Die Körperform ist typisch.


----------



## Ansgar (20. März 2007)

*AW: Wer kennt diesen Fisch???*

Sorry, aber ich glaube nicht, dass es sich um diesen speziellen Zitterrochen handelt. Wo sind diese mit winzigen "Tentakeln" besetzten Koerperoeffnungen auf der Oberseite, wo Wasser rausstroemen kann? 
Ausserdem ist "mein" Fisch viel runder und der Schwanz ist viel duenner als bei Deinem Pic.
Ich bin mir auch nicht sicher, dass der Schwanz wirklich wegen eines Unfalls verstuemmelt ist - ich habe nur gesagt, der sah aus wie abgeschnitten - aber nicht, das da ne Wunde war oder so. Koennte bei dem Tier(?) vielleicht ja auch "normal"(??) gewesen sein, aber sah schon komisch aus ...

Aber generell denke ich die Richtung stimmt mit diesen Numbfischen (Narcinidae) -sehen genauso komisch aus wie das Biest, das ich gefangen habe. 
Das ist schon mal ein Superhinweis... Well done Brassenwuerger & Tamandua!
COLOR="Sienna"]
Habe gerade was noch besseres gefunden - das ist zwar auch nicht der richtige, aber der geht schon sehr in die Richtung (ohne die Punkte natuerlich) - "Torpedo" Familie. [/COLOR]http://www.fishbase.org/Summary/SpeciesSummary.php?id=2062 Jetzt brauch ich einen Zitterrochen-Spezialisten?!

Und das gespenstische war, dass das Teil (als ich es releast habe) innerhalb von einer Nannosekunde im Sand eingebuddelt hat - das war als wenn der Sand das Teil eingesaugt haette. Sowas habe ich noch nie gesehen. Mann, was ein Critter... 

Atb
A.

PS: Hier noch mal ein 2tes Foto (mehr habe ich auch nicht)

PPS: Waere das eigentlich der erste jemals auf Twister gefangene Zitterrochen?? ) Hehehe, das soll mir mal einer nachmachen. Und mein Kumpel sagt noch "Den kann man anfassen, der hat ja nicht mal einen Stachel"!!! Tja, was soll man mit so einem altmodischen Stachel, wenn man ne fiese fette Lasergun hat??? (Laut Wikepedia bis 230 Volt) Ein Zitterrochen - Ich lach mich weg!!! )


----------



## Ansgar (20. März 2007)

*Ich Hab Ihn Gefunden!!!!*

Moinsen,

dank der Hinweise hier, dass es sich um einen Zitterrochen handeln koennte und dank Wikepedia habe ich ihn gefunden!!

Bisschen enttaeuschend - denn das haette ich schon wissen koennen, als ich bei fishbase rumgesucht habe - da hatte ich ihn naemlich auch schon unter "Ray und Australia" mit in der Liste dabei, aber da da kein Foto dabei war, hatte ich das nicht weiterverfolgt (hab denen jetzt mein Bild geschickt...)
http://www.fishbase.org/Summary/SpeciesSummary.php?id=8724

1) Das ist er! http://images.google.com.au/imgres?...ypnos+monopterygium&gbv=2&svnum=10&hl=en&sa=G
- Interessant, dass die nur 26 Exemplare registriert haben?

2) Augen und Auslaesse
http://images.google.com.au/imgres?...ypnos+monopterygium&gbv=2&svnum=10&hl=en&sa=G

*3) Da noch mal live*
http://images.google.com.au/imgres?...um&start=20&gbv=2&ndsp=20&svnum=10&hl=en&sa=N

4) Den kannst Du ruhig anpacken - der hat doch keinen Stachel:q  _*This animal is capable of delivering a severe electric shock(!), and it should be left alone.*_ *Also stuns people when accidentally stepped upon or handled *

Also, vielen Dank fuer die Hilfe
As usual, all the best
Ansgar


----------



## BIG WHITE (20. März 2007)

*AW: Wer kennt diesen Fisch???*

@Ansgar - Schade, ich dachte Du hättest einen neue
Fischart entdeckt, oder warst in der Nähe des Bikini Atolls:vik:

Gruß

B.W.


PS.  Pfeilschwanzkrebs sieht von der Körperform ähnlich aus,
      er hat aber ein Chitinpanzer!!


----------



## Ansgar (20. März 2007)

*AW: Wer kennt diesen Fisch???*



BIG WHITE schrieb:


> @Ansgar - Schade, ich dachte Du hättest einen neue
> Fischart entdeckt, oder warst in der Nähe des Bikini Atolls:vik:
> 
> Gruß
> ...




Hehehe - ja ich hatte auch noch Hoffnung, daher habe ich denn ja auch so akribisch gesucht. Und denn ist das Ding noch nicht mal auf der roten Liste.... :q :q 

Ah, genau: PFEILSCHWANZKREBS! So heisst das Ding. Ja, ist mir klar, der waere es eh nicht gewesen - hatte mal zuhause fuer laengere Zeit so nen alten Panzer rumliegen von so nem Krebs, aus USA mitgebracht...

Atb,
Ansgar


----------



## MoritzzZZZzzz (20. März 2007)

*AW: Wer kennt diesen Fisch???*

Hmmm, tolles Geschoss!
Kann man die auch parallel oder in Reihe schalten?
Ich werde das dann wohl mal im Juni/Juli vor Ort austesten müssen...
....obwohl meine Freundin jetzt lieber nicht mehr nach Australien will und sagt sie bleibt in Neuseeland. Ich hatte sie soweit die Australian Guppies und die Würfelquallen zu akzeptieren.


----------



## guifri (20. März 2007)

*AW: Wer kennt diesen Fisch???*

moin ansgar,

wat fängste da für´n komisches zeugs?

komm mal wieder nach hause und fang ein paar ordentliche dorsche, da weißt du, was du hast...

übrigens, die arme re...., du weißt schon, hat ein paar federn im sturm gelassen...hat mich mal wieder ein paar euronen gekostet..weiß inzwischen nicht mehr was teurer ist, frau oder boot? naja, zumindest gibt´s böötchen keine widerworte und ist auch ansonsten noch ganz brav unterwegs...

obwohl so nen rochen hätte ich gut al starthilfe brauchen können, die batterie war auch mal wieder platt. nächsten winter muss ich sie wohl mal mit nach hause nehmen 

heheheheeee


----------



## Ansgar (20. März 2007)

*AW: Wer kennt diesen Fisch???*

Moinsen,

@Moritz, denn erzaehl ihr mal lieber nichts von den Schlangen, Spinnen, Cone shells, Stone fishs, Zecken (alles toedlich giftig) - sowie sonstigen unangenehmen Dingen wie 20cm Heuschrecken, riesige Kakerlaken, Grillen, stechende Fische, usw....
Ein guter Kumpel aus Dtland sagte bei einer gemeinsamen Tour hier immer "Ich steig hier nicht aus dem Auto, hier lauert der millionenfache Tod" :q 

@Guifri: Guifri, altes Haus! Wie stehts wie gehts? Das ein Boot teuer ist ist doch klar. Teurer als ne Frau - Du musst ne sehr genuegsame Frau haben? |supergri |supergri 
Du musst mit der guten Re. mal bisschen sanfter umgehen - dann passt das schon... Ich wette, Du hast da oben an der Reeling immer noch nicht gestrichen und das Salzwasser laeuft Dir hinter den Lack? Rest per PM, mein Bester...

All the best
Ansgar

PS: Stell mir gerade den Zitterrochen als Batteriestarter vor! Obergeil!! |supergri :vik:


----------



## guifri (21. März 2007)

*AW: Wer kennt diesen Fisch???*

"Du hast da oben an der Reeling immer noch nicht gestrichen und das Salzwasser laeuft Dir hinter den Lack?"

Welcher Lack?#c #c #c     

aber so ne alte dame ist ja auch robuster und härter im nehmen als so ne kükenschale|rolleyes


----------



## Ansgar (21. Mai 2007)

*AW: Wer kennt diesen Fisch???*

Moin,

Tja, jetzt gibt es das Photo bei Fischbase:

http://fishbase.org/Summary/SpeciesSummary.php?id=8724

Vielleicht hat der Eine oder Andere (ich hoffe das schreibt man gross?) ja auch noch ein Foto, das es bei Fishbase noch nicht gibt und kann da noch was beisteueren?
Die freuen sich ueber Fotos, die sie noch nicht haben!
Nur das laden dauert nen Monat - man braucht also etwas Geduld...

Also, all the best (zurueck from Outback)
Ansgar


----------



## Big Fins (21. Mai 2007)

*AW: Wer kennt diesen Fisch???*

Freut mich, dass Sie Dein Bild übernommen haben. Sowas passiert ja auch nicht einmal die Woche.


----------



## Peterpaul (21. Mai 2007)

*AW: Wer kennt diesen Fisch???*

#6 Klasse!
Aber , wo is denn gegenöver vun hamburch?


----------



## Ansgar (22. Mai 2007)

*AW: Wer kennt diesen Fisch???*

Moin,

@ Plaa Sawai / Big Fins: Was ist denn das - da aenderst Du auf einmal Deinen Namen? :q Ist Dir der letzte Thailand-Aufenthalt zu Kopf gestiegen? :q :q So grosse Flossen hatte der Arapaima doch garnicht?   Coole Sache aber, by the way...

@Peterpaul: geht nur mit nem Globus... Von Hamburg einmal durch die Erde durch zur gegenueberliegenden Seite... Denn kommst Du so ungefaehr in Australien raus, naemlich "gegenueber von Hamburg" :q

All the best
Ansgar


----------



## Big Fins (22. Mai 2007)

*AW: Wer kennt diesen Fisch???*

plaa sawai wird meinem Wesen nicht gerecht.   Wird ja "nur" 15-20kg schwer. :q


----------

